# Use room eq wizard with ableton



## llopis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi. Sorry im kind of new with this. Hope you understand my question.
I have made a messurment with eq wizard and i have some peaks in my studio room that i would like to get rid of.
Now my question.
Can I use room wizards internal eq on my main out, direct to my monitors before my daw (ableton live 8) 
I can not have ableton and room eq open at the same time?

Or do is there another program that could run in the background that I could use vst on?

I use windows xp and have a fireface 400 sound card.

have a good day 

Chris


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW is only for measurement, it cannot apply any EQ itself so you will need an external equaliser or plug-in for that.


----------



## llopis (Aug 20, 2010)

Thx for the fast answer John. Do you know a plug-in I could use vst on that could run simultaneously in the background?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of threads that mention VST EQ plugins (from a quick forum search for "VST"):

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-convolver-vs-hardware-behringer-deq2496.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/29032-i-found-plugin-can-used-rew-screenshots.html


----------

